

ASK HN: Are these comparison tools helpful? - talbina
http://missle.ca/

======
talbina
OP here. This is my full-time startup.

I am having a hard time validating the idea so I decided to post it here and
take a little embarrassment in the hopes of getting feedback. Excuse the
domain name and the eye soar design.

Are there any other decision tables you need? I am willing to make a decision
table for anyone (will take me a few days) in the hopes of getting feedback as
well.

